# Chains On A Dime



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Haunt On A Dime said:


> Okay Haunters,
> 
> So I was looking for the cheapest way to get chains for my haunt, and I think I did pretty well.
> 
> ...



Do you mean 1 tube is 20 ' feet ?

But great idea thanks


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

HallowFear said:


> Do you mean 1 tube is 20 ' feet ?


this reminds me of spinal tap's stonehenge.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Fast, cheap, and easily repairable I like the idea. 

As hallowFear said. Did you mean 1 tube is 20 feet?

I would assume so.


----------



## Haunt On A Dime (Jul 28, 2015)

Ha! Yes DeadEd and Hallow Fear - I originally meant " 20' ". Thanks for pointing that out, I corrected it.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks haunt. Oh here is another reason I like this. No real tools required so means I can do it anywhere in the house even watching TV.


----------



## Haunt On A Dime (Jul 28, 2015)

DeadED said:


> Thanks haunt. Oh here is another reason I like this. No real tools required so means I can do it anywhere in the house even watching TV.


Totally. That's what I'm doing. Been binging X-Files.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Great post...... I will be making these..... thanks.


----------



## Quirksome (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy crappola this is genius!!


----------



## Chilliboo (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks a bunch Haunt On A Dime!
I'm always after cheap ways to add to my props; like Dead Ed, ones I can do in front of the tv make me happy!

Cheers, Chilliboo


----------

